# pricing



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

If price is the first thing someone asks me, I do not like that. I have no problem being asked in our first conversation, after being asked about temperament, health testing, size and being told a little about them.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

I agree with Cherie. ....but I can see two sides to the equation.

A...whats the point of asking about the breeding, health, size, titles etc. if you cannot afford the dog?

B...Maybe once you hear all about the breeding, health, size, titles etc....you will realise why the puppies cost what they do.

My pet peeve is with people whom I know are interested in the puppies until I tell the price and then instead of being up front and saying "oh that is more that I wanted to pay" or some such truth...they say something like " sounds great, I'll make my decision and get back to you" and you never hear from them again...all relative to price. Just speak the truth...It will set you free!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for your comments. As I said, I've been in contact with the breeder, have tried to get more information about temperament, health testing, etc. and have told her about my life and why I want a poodle specifically. After reading poodle forum and other dog-related books and articles, I certainly understand all that goes into producing excellent pups.

On the one hand, I don't want to seem crass by asking about price, but on the other, I don't want to give her a non-refundable deposit and drive 6 hours to pick up a puppy, only to find that the price is more than we're willing to spend.

She said she'd give me more information after the dam's ultrasound, so I'll ask when I hear back.

Many thanks!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I would also believe that you should ask her what she charges for her puppies, as I believe the price varies greatly depending on lots of factors. I would be sure you understand the purchase price prior to giving any deposits --- and I am sure the breeder would not think poorly of you for asking.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I ask about temperament, health, etc AND price in the first round of communication. I would not ask about price ONLY. I politely told all the breeders that I have approached that I didn't want to waste her time so I wanted to make sure I could afford one of her puppies before asking more questions in depth. None of them got offended.


----------



## phrannie (Jan 8, 2011)

*It is awkward for sure....the breeder I've been in contact with has said nothing about price...only the amount of the deposit. On her application there is a place for "Other questions".....I asked how much in that spot....
p*


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I didn't mean you would not ask about temperment, health testing, etc.,; my comment is based on the assumpiton that you have already asked that and decided you would like to consider a pup; then I suggest you ask.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I agree with Cherie and Schnauzerpoodle. Since you have already asked about temperament, size, etc. showing your first interest in the puppy, then I would go ahead and ask about price now. I want to see a puppy buyer ask me all the right questions about the parents, testing and puppies first, but I do expect the price to be the next question as the prospective buyer needs to know if the puppy they are inquiring about is within their budget because puppy prices vary greatly.

I can't imagine any breeder expecting anyone to put a deposit on an expected puppy without telling their client what they will be paying for that puppy. Don't do it if that is the case._


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

phrannie said:


> *It is awkward for sure....the breeder I've been in contact with has said nothing about price...only the amount of the deposit. On her application there is a place for "Other questions".....I asked how much in that spot....
> p*


Awkward for sure. I have a hard time talking about money and an even harder time thinking about animals as commodities, so this whole thing has me feeling a bit uneasy. 



liljaker said:


> I would also believe that you should ask her what she charges for her puppies, as I believe the price varies greatly depending on lots of factors. I would be sure you understand the purchase price prior to giving any deposits --- and I am sure the breeder would not think poorly of you for asking.





spoospirit said:


> _I agree with Cherie and Schnauzerpoodle. Since you have already asked about temperament, size, etc. showing your first interest in the puppy, then I would go ahead and ask about price now. I want to see a puppy buyer ask me all the right questions about the parents, testing and puppies first, but I do expect the price to be the next question as the prospective buyer needs to know if the puppy they are inquiring about is within their budget because puppy prices vary greatly.
> 
> I can't imagine any breeder expecting anyone to put a deposit on an expected puppy without telling their client what they will be paying for that puppy. Don't do it if that is the case._


Thanks to both of you. I was planning to ask about final price and the contract before placing a deposit, but I didn't want to do it at the wrong time and have the breeder think that was all I cared about.


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

Many breeders talk to numerous people trying to educate them about the breed and not just to sell puppies. Could this breeder think she already told you the price? Speak up now. I am sure the breeder will not mind.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Rayah-QualitySPs said:


> Many breeders talk to numerous people trying to educate them about the breed and not just to sell puppies. Could this breeder think she already told you the price? Speak up now. I am sure the breeder will not mind.


Thanks! I'm probably waaaaay overthinking this


----------

